

To understand Aaron Swartz's contributions, look beyond the headlines - jonmwords
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/22/3898584/aaron-swartz-profile-memory-to-myth

======
sajid
This is the most measured and balanced article I've read on Aaron. It portrays
him accurately as the everyman hacker that he was rather than some kind of
super genius. This makes his story all the more inspiring and ultimately
tragic.

